# Citizen 150M



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

This seems good timing. I thought i found a couple of gems (rough as they may be) but judging from the last post im happy.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

They cost 40 Australian dollars and the 52-0110 second hand is working but the other two are loose.

the 62-6198 has no hands but a bezel. Will the bezel interchange and how does it come off. Any help or comments please.

Mark.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Slipped the hands back on the 62_6198, positioned the dial and it has kept perfect time overnight.

Ill order a new set of hands on fleabay.

The mineral glass dial is scratched ill do a search to see if it can be polished or does anyone know where i can source a replacement.

The second movement cant get a tic from do you think it would be worth a professional repair.

Mark


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

One way conversation ...but

started to take the second watch apart and just happened to give it a spray with a can of compressed air and out shot 1 minute hand and the thing started ticking.

Popped the hand on and has been keeping minute time with other watch for about 2 hours now.

Looks like both might be a going concern.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good result, it`s great to keep these old Citizen divers going especially as mostly all we hear about are the aging Seiko`s and worthy watches though they no doubt are I personally prefer the Citizens :thumbup:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

bsa said:


> The mineral glass dial is scratched ill do a search to see if it can be polished or does anyone know where i can source a replacement.
> 
> Mark


I think an original replacement will be very, very difficult to find. I've got decent results polishing mineral glass, but you have to be patient! Here's an example of a 'Leopard', before and after polishing:



















Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Good result, it`s great to keep these old Citizen divers going especially as mostly all we hear about are the aging Seiko`s and worthy watches though they no doubt are I personally prefer the Citizens :thumbup:


Good man! :thumbsup:

Stephen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Morris Minor said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Good result, it`s great to keep these old Citizen divers going especially as mostly all we hear about are the aging Seiko`s and worthy watches though they no doubt are I personally prefer the Citizens :thumbup:
> ...


I`ve also got this later 150m...

*Citizen 51-2273, Miyota cal.8100 (?) 21 Jewels circa 1980s*










I bought it from a junk shop in the early `90s, it was in a pretty beaten up state even then but despite wearing it almost constantly for over ten years even when working on the car, doing diy or gardening it just kept on going. I finally took it in for a service a couple of years ago, the chapter ring is detached but is now held in place with tiny bits of Bluetac, the date is semi-quick (ie turn the crown back & forth between 12 & 3AM) although both it & the day change automatically as they should. The crown only screws down one turn & the crystal is rather chipped & scratched plus the case is well beaten up, but I don`t care I love the old girl :man_in_love:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> the chapter ring is detached but is now held in place with tiny bits of Bluetac,


that's a new use for bluetac!! I see it has a Chinese date wheel too - nice beater :thumbsup:

Stephen


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

They kinda look good all knocked around proof there made to work.

Well another hand (the second Hand) has just appeared one more to go. Ive ordered 2 sets Mercedes style.

just have to find a bezel anything that fits will do, any suggestions.

MM how did you do that crystal looks great.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

bsa said:


> MM how did you do that crystal looks great.


Done by hand using wet and dry, starting with a relatively coarser grade and gradually working to a very fine grade to finish. It won't remove the deeper scratches but will greatly improve the finer marks. I think the coarsest grade of wet 'n dry I used was 400, and finished it with 800 and then 1200. It's a bit unnerving at first since the glass will look cloudy when you start off (I dampened the wet n' dry btw), but with patience it will slowly improve. You need to make sure you polish the glass as evenly as possible.

Stephen


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice buy there. These citizen divers seem to hold their value, and by getting the other one working you've probably doubled it's worth straight up. I'll be keen to see them tidied up and being worn :thumbsup:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Good result, it`s great to keep these old Citizen divers going especially as mostly all we hear about are the aging Seiko`s and worthy watches though they no doubt are I personally prefer the Citizens :thumbup:


These Citizen 150m divers are definitely worth the effort of restoring them... I know what you mean about the leaning towards Seiko's... If I was to rate my favorites... It'd be the 62Mas, 6105-8110, & then the Citizen 150m... So higher than the diver variants of the 6309 or the 7002... Because I think these watches are really great pieces of kit.

Good luck with bringing these two divers back into service...

Mike


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Ill post when they're up and running on nato's.

Thanks Mark.


----------

